# تحويل الموجات الألكترومغناطسيةإلى طاقة كهربية



## القبطان علي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إليكم الرسم التوضيحى لكيفية تحويل الموجات الالكترومغناطسية إلى الطاقة كهربية لتغدية جهازالحاسوب المحمول او(اللاب توب ) ......

ولمزيد من المعلومات إليكم هذا الرابط

http://arxiv.org/ftp/physics/papers/0611/0611063.pdf


----------



## راعي شبوة (4 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
تراه مشروع مهم جدا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

وللعلم العالم Tesla

هو من اواءل من نجح فى نقل الطاقة الكهربية الى مسافة 15 كيلومتر لاسلكيا


----------



## zzzccc (5 يناير 2009)

يا سلام الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 فبراير 2009)

المخطط غير مفهوم ....
نرجو الإيضاح قليلاً ..


----------



## hero_o_2006 (11 فبراير 2009)

أرجو توضيح أكثر .......


----------

